

Show HN: DashNotes – Gather Notes directly to your new tab page - happycry
http://dashnotes.rocketfuse.com

======
happycry
Hey HN,

I made DashNotes in the last couple of evenings. DashNotes allows users to
save notes (text, images, pages) while they are browsing the internet. It
requires no signups, and the data isn't transferred to any server. So its
super quick to use.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

~~~
miket
DashNotes looks great, if you'd like to use Diffbot to generate summaries of
pinned links, I'd be happy to hook you up with some free calls. Hit me up at
mike@diffbot.com

~~~
happycry
Thanks for the kind words Mike. I would definitely love to integrate Diffbot,
it looks like a really useful add on. I'll give you a shout.

